# Front Headphone port HAF912 probs



## funfex (Apr 11, 2013)

Just purchased a HAF 912 and My earphones 3.5mm pin doesnt fully enter the Front Port, coz of which i can only hear from 1 side, Using SkullCandy In-ear headphones... There is no dirt or anything blocking,.........Did any 1 face a simalar problem??? any Solution??


----------



## Myth (Apr 11, 2013)

I think you might have to push it in harder. 
*things are a little tight the first time*


----------



## funfex (Apr 11, 2013)

Trust me The Full Front Panel Going inside almost and cant Spoil my 1k Headphones


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 19, 2013)

get it replaced....it should carry 2 years of warranty(Front panel)...


----------

